# Puppy environmental exposure



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

the SAR shepherd vid above made me think. What does everyone do with their puppies as far as exposing them to different surfaces, environmental stimulations, noises, etc.? 

My female was started with lots of environmental distractions at a young age. she was accustomed to just about everything. My male was not, because I just didn't know any better when I got him, but because he went to work with me every day at the vet clinic, he was acclimated to a lot more than he would have been otherwise. When we have puppies, I have elaborate plans for puppy testing and conditioning. I was just wondering what everyone else does. 

Here they are climbing the rocks when Bane was 11 weeks old. These particular rock walls are very high, and though they both scale them like mountain goats now, I didn't let her go very far at that age. They're so slippery from algae that I hurt myself every time I try to climb 'em.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

I think we've talked about this before in a few other threads, but its always interesting to see what people do with their pups. And, I love seeing photos of this type of thing. You can almost see their brains growing/developing...


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

I picked up my pup young - at 6 wks - so I could expose her to more than a kennel and children. 

There is a creek here with big rock embankments (like the rocks in the video) and she climbs up and down that, we walk on all different surfaces - not as slippy as the metal in the video. I recall her over brush piles and that sort of thing and she's doing great. I take her to weight pulls, disc competitions and other events/training.

I'm planning on starting puppy agility this week (8 wks old) with a tunnel, teeter and ladder (for teaching hind end awareness). 

And we'll do tugging and such during fireworks on the 4th. That's my favorite time to evaulate a dog - tons of noise, clouds of funny smoke, explosions etc. Kado did fabulous on hunt tests last year during fireworks, so we might disc this year.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Great thread Amber..

Despite this sort of subject always being popular on a forum...like has been said..it's great to hear people's ideas and tips...on conditioning a pup..as you'll often hear stuff you've not heard before..

My GSD bitch is now 14 week old, and i'm going through such conditioning with her...

Hope to share some ideas soon and photos..(If I can get some)...


----------

